# Nissan Announces 2007 Quest Pricing



## Steve (Mar 13, 2006)

Gardena, CA - Nissan North America, Inc. has announced pricing on the redesigned 2007 Quest minivan, which went on sale last week. MSRP has been increased by just one percent (an average of $258), weighted between all trim levels. The new Quest has a redesigned interior, more refined exterior and new features available in four models: 3.5 ($24,350), 3.5 S ($25,650), 3.5 SL ($27,500) and 3.5 SE ($33,900). All 2007 Nissan Quests are equipped with a standard 235-hp* 3.5-liter DOHC V6 engine and 5-speed automatic transmission.









Enhancements to the seven-passenger Quest include a new instrument panel layout with redesigned center stack, an available front row center console, new third row fold-flat seat with integrated auto-folding head rests and spring-assist for easy operations. An MP3 player audio input, RearView Monitor and Bluetooth® Hands Free Phone System can also be ordered. 

Quest's exterior features a new front bumper and grille, new roof rack design (not available on Base), revised wheels and chrome accents. The Quest 3.5 SE adds unique taillights with tinted chrome, side sills and a revised fog lamp design. 

Available packages for the 2007 Quest include the DVD Entertainment System (with available dual screen monitors on 3.5SE), 3.5 SL Upgrade Package, 3.5 SL Premium Package, 3.5 SL SkyView Glass-Paneled Roof Package, 3.5 SL Technology Package, 3.5 SE Technology Package and Navigation and PAX® Package.

* All horsepower ratings are per SAE J1349 AUG 2004


----------

